# RAF Folkingham



## Pwizzle93 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi, This is my first post so if i have done anything wrong please let me know!

I found out about RAF Folkingham Vehicle Graveyard through a friend who had been to visit it previously this year! A bit of history of the airbase is:

Royal Air Force Station Folkingham or RAF Folkingham is a former Royal Air Force station located south west of Folkingham, Lincolnshire and about 29 miles (47 km) due south of county town Lincoln and 112 miles (180 km) north of London, England.

Opened in 1940, it was used by both the Royal Air Force and United States Army Air Forces. During the war it was used primarily as a troop carrier airfield for airborne units and as a subsidiary training depot of the newly formed Royal Air Force Regiment. After the war it was placed on care and maintenance during 1947 when the RAF Regiment relocated to RAF Catterick.

During the late 1950s and early 1960s, the RAF Bomber Command used Folkingham as a PGM-17 Thor Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile (IRBM) base.

Today the remains of the airfield are located on private property being used as agricultural fields, with the main north-south runway acting as hardstanding for hundreds of scrapped vehicles.

(Ive also got this info from my old friend wikipedia, I'm not sure if that is allowed?)

We got there just as it was turning dark, the air field is miles away from anywhere and although the gate told us that there were guard dogs and cctv we never found any!

Here are some pictures of my trip any feedback is appreciated!

Thanks 

























































































Thanks again for looking!!


----------



## krela (Jun 13, 2016)

I like that a lot, thank you. Sorry for taking so long to approve it.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 13, 2016)

Ah...a night-time explore...nice one!


----------



## smiler (Jun 13, 2016)

Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 13, 2016)

For a first post it's great! Cracking write up and shots.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 25, 2016)

nicely done
I had a mooch round here a few years back; enjoyed it


----------



## Pwizzle93 (Jul 9, 2016)

That's for the comments! It's slowly all being ripped up and scrapped with is rather unfortunate! I am trying to find more places to go that are reasonably local but I'm not having much luck!


----------

